

Newest Microsoft Ads Released - beaudeal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrmF-mPLybw
Personally I love Jerry Seinfeld, but I think these ads are going to go over much better for the folks over at Microsoft.  I'm use a Mac, but I really did enjoy this, to be perfectly honest.
======
lalagrande
Hmmm. Interesting.

